# What are people's thoughts on the Glide Roam emtb?



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on this emtb? It seems alright to me, but I am brand new to looking at emtbs. Maybe someone with more experience can see some flaws with this bike? Or does it look legit?









Glide Roam Trail eMTB


150mm E-MTB Trail Bike with a full carbon frame, 60+ mile range, RockShox suspension and drivetrain. | Check out 'Glide Roam Trail eMTB' on Indiegogo.




www.indiegogo.com





Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Waterat Pat (Mar 22, 2007)

Crap spec a Yari and SX drivetrain really. The Ananda motor is one big question mark and since the battery is essentially a small bomb I would want it well put together.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

I remember looking at the geometry and it is a mess.

Same concern about the motor. Never heard of it. Should anything goes wrong…


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

Waterat Pat said:


> Crap spec a Yari and SX drivetrain really. The Ananda motor is one big question mark and since the battery is essentially a small bomb I would want it well put together.
> You get what you pay for.



I don't mind the Yari at all. I'm not a fan of SX and would much rather have Deore for sure, but what are you gonna do on an entry level bike?

Yeah, I don't see much out there about this motor, that's a concern. But is it just the maker that's the concern? Are the power stats and torque going to provide a good ride? If they work as claimed.

I don't understand the bomb comment. Is this not a good battery for this bike?


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

Loll said:


> I remember looking at the geometry and it is a mess.
> 
> Same concern about the motor. Never heard of it. Should anything goes wrong…


What's off on the geo? I would like the seat angle to be a little steeper, but 75 isn't bad with the seat slammed forward. Am I missing something else?

Thanks


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

richulr said:


> What's off on the geo? I would like the seat angle to be a little steeper, but 75 isn't bad with the seat slammed forward. Am I missing something else?
> 
> Thanks


Personally the reach on the medium and the 445 mm chainstay on a mullet doesn’t drive for me. But each has their own preference and if it works for you in a different size, it could be a great ride.

If it is a must, the geometry is workable, but the motor is the biggest concern still.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

The geometry isn't that off. Compare to YT Decoy's geometry. The components is to be expected on a $4k ebike.

Really the motor, battery, and reliability is the real concern. Will they survive or will you get stuck with an out-of-business brand?


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

The motor and battery are my concern too. There is a little more info on it here, but it doesn't say much.









Mid-motor drive system challengers - Show Daily


While the major suppliers of mid-motors try to cover as many bases as possible with their products, there is more variety within the group of smaller players.




www.showdaily.net





It could be garbage. Or it could be a diamond in the rough. It's a tough gamble.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

After talking with them via email, I feel much more comfortable about their product. I may get one and be the guinea pig. We'll see.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"I may get one"

Seeing as it is a crowd source funded effort you may be on point.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I don't understand the "goal" of $500. Sounds like they'll go forward with one "guinea pig", but don't have one yet with 16 days to go.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

Site says the first 50 bikes are shipping to customers in January.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

richulr said:


> Site says the first 50 bikes are shipping to customers in January.


“The check is in the mail”


----------

